# putting a false floor in



## jcoody (Jul 1, 2010)

I correct myself they were manufactured in live oak, Fl.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
Been a few floor projects posted here.
Check out the bragging section for details.

Does your hull look like this one?


----------



## jcoody (Jul 1, 2010)

yes! it looks exactly like that. and thanks for the help!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yet another gheenoe clone, hope you enjoy sanding fiberglass.
You're going to need to in order to get all the gelcoat out of the area you're going to rebuild.

previous post of a similar rebuild

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1245982497/0


Found another pic on line...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Its my first post on here and i have looked alot at guys re-doing boats. it pushed me to add some stuff to mine. My boat is a 13' Rivermaster. its very similar to a gheenoe but its a rivermaster and it was made in the 80's in mayo, florida. it has the 2 seats like a gheenoe but there not the bench style seats. and it also has a livewell in the middle that runs vertical in the boat and is only connected to the floor. i am considering cutting out the livewell and cutting off what the seats are mounted to so i can fiberglass in a false floor about 3 inches off of the bottom of the boat and add some support with stringers to the floor. the floor flexs alot. any suggestions or ideas on it would help me alot. im new to fiberglass and all this! and if anyone has a boat like this or has seen one this brand let me know because i have never seen but one like it. thanks!


I'm the guy who did the mods in the link Brett posted, and if your hull is similiar to the gheenoe 13' hull, you'll have no issues. I left the bench seats in both the front and rear and just removed the center livewell/storage seat. I added a few layers of (I think) 6oz cloth to the floor and it was really perfect. It'll still flex, which is normal. 

I have a classic hull which I am in the (long, drawn out, not time) process of doing to it exactly what you have described. I need to get it done by Sept so I'll be hitting it soon and will post pics. I'm going to do some stringers and bulkheads to divide the hull floor up into sections, add a complete flat floor stem to stern and fill under the floor with foam. 

Any questions just ask and I'll try to help but I should add that there are more than a few guys on here that are waaay more advanced knowledge-wise than me, so all input is good. 

-T


----------

